# Scrap Yard



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

A little project I've been working on. My first attempt at any scenery and using up some spare stuff out of my parts box.

Reese Eickle Scrap Co (get it, recycle?)


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

That's cool! Good idea - I want to do same here.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks. It's just a diorama on a piece of plywood that I can use on my carpet central, and also on my clubs modular layout. Nothing fancy, but it looks OK.

And to not offend anybody, that pile of scrap is a former Western Maryland F unit shell. It had a crack in it so I made the decision to "Scrap it". I have three others that probably won't be getting chopped up anytime soon


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks very scrappy indeed.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

pretty neat good job!!


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

This is awesome, but seems like something is missing, maybe a train/car in the middle of being taken apart? I love the idea though, keep seeing on e-bay "scrap" yard stuff.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

infernisdiem said:


> This is awesome, but seems like something is missing, maybe a train/car in the middle of being taken apart? I love the idea though, keep seeing on e-bay "scrap" yard stuff.


I've still got some stuff I want to add. I think it needs a crane or something loading that F unit into the gondola, but I don't have one on hand at the moment. Originally I was going to cut a section out of the hood of that alco, but I decided to use it as the switcher instead. Of course I could use my DT&I 0-6-0 steam switcher and scrap the diesels.... :laugh:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

infernisdiem said:


> This is awesome, but seems like something is missing, maybe a train/car in the middle of being taken apart? I love the idea though, keep seeing on e-bay "scrap" yard stuff.


I've still got some stuff I want to add. I think it needs a crane or something loading that F unit into the gondola, but I don't have one on hand at the moment. Originally I was going to cut a section out of the hood of that alco, but I decided to use it as the switcher instead. Of course I could use my DT&I 0-6-0 steam switcher and scrap the diesels.... :laugh:

I think I want to add more weeds and stuff between the rails on the spur track.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting use of "dead" parts. Gives a different look to a layout.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice looking scene there, Jake. I'm glad you decided to spare the Alco RS-3 the cutting torch; I've got a soft spot for old Alco's.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That engine is nice. :thumbsup:

I should of traded you my corroded axles for them lookers.

Some hubcaps on the building and a stack of worn tires would help.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

T-Man said:


> That engine is nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> I should of traded you my corroded axles for them lookers.
> 
> Some hubcaps on the building and a stack of worn tires would help.


I've got some tires somewhere around here. Good idea


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> I've still got some stuff I want to add. I think it needs a crane or something loading that F unit into the gondola, but I don't have one on hand at the moment. Originally I was going to cut a section out of the hood of that alco, but I decided to use it as the switcher instead. Of course I could use my DT&I 0-6-0 steam switcher and scrap the diesels.... :laugh:


Very nice:thumbsup:I like,I agree ,I think that a crane would look good on this diorama:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Great Scrap yard! Love how everything is 'roughed-up'.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Needs LOTs more weathering those cut up body panels are just way to shiny.

Lots of weeds n things would help too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BWA said:


> Needs LOTs more weathering those cut up body panels are just way to shiny.
> 
> Lots of weeds n things would help too.


Yes the pieces too clean, to bad you didn't leave the nose intact, it is too neat of a cut up job. Needs lots of rust.
How about using a butane torch to melt some of the pieces. It will make them look like a crash and burn occurred.

A great ideal, love the old tractor.
Add some workers with a torch, an old crane,forklift or boom truck.:thumbsup:
Find a junkyard dog too.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks great! Nothing like scrap to enhance the layout. If one drives around any town, there will be at least one scrap yard, and many towns have several. I recently got into scrap loads, and have used many items that I find at work, at home or even on the street. Here are a few pics of some of the loads I've done.
Don


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Good use of stuff. Nicely done!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*New Diecast Manufacturer That Changed My Perception of Chinese Products*

This is just a FYI to anone who likes unusual diecast models particularly of big, heavy equipment like dockside cranes, etc. 

Maybe this is old news to some here, but I had never heard of KDW, a Chinese toy company that makes 1:50 diecast and stamped-metal models and toys, mostly, I think, for the domestic Chinese market (Some of the boxes are labeled only in chinese, with no English at all). Sometimes you see their products in dual Chinese/English boxes under the brand name Happy Cherry. 

You can find about dozen dozen of their products on Amazon by going to toys and games and inputting "1:50 KDW" into the search box. 

I recently ran across them for the first time while shopping and bought three of their products just to see what I got, expecting them to be: a) plastic, b) cheaply designed, c) poorly made. What I received was: a) metal, b) very cleverly designed with interesting features I had never seen in diecast before, c) very well made. 

They are different, however, not lesser quality, just different: stuff designed by people totally removed from the Corgi/European thinking on making diecast models, who came up with their own, often novel, way of making models. I can't explain it any more than that, but if and when you get one, you'll see, as I did. 

I must admit this changed entirely my view on chinese product quality. I'm going to post my thoughts about that on Union Station.

I'll discuss the specific vehicles I bought in an upcoming Automobiles, Trucks and Buses for O-Gauge thread. But I wanted to pass on to MTF members that if you want unusual industrial and heavy vehicle stuff, you might want to look at this company. They make some unusual stuff that either you can't get anywhere else, or that costs a lot (like $900) from European suppliers, like a heavy-duty crane 38 inches (at 1:50 scale!! It's a monster) high, and the stuff below. I could not resist the cocnstruction crane just now, which is 20 inches high! 

Oh, a warning: it takes about three weeks to get the stuff once you order it. It does come from china, by slow boat, I guess.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Neat stuff!
Don


----------

